# Foxisle cockerpoos, born 11/08/08



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

I've never met any of Freddie's siblings, are there any on here? He was born at Foxisle Gundogs on 11/08/08.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

what a little baby in that first shot! good luck at finding siblings!


----------

